
The Importance of Being Orwell - samclemens
http://www.vanityfair.com/culture/2012/08/christopher-hitchens-george-orwell
======
jackweirdy
This was originally a piece for Vanity Fair, published 2012, found here:

[http://www.vanityfair.com/culture/2012/08/christopher-
hitche...](http://www.vanityfair.com/culture/2012/08/christopher-hitchens-
george-orwell)

~~~
dang
Thank you. We changed the URL to that from [http://lithub.com/the-importance-
of-being-orwell/](http://lithub.com/the-importance-of-being-orwell/) and added
the year to the title.

